
Why Spacemacs? - twampss
http://www.lunaryorn.com/2016/01/26/why-spacemacs.html
======
anonyfox
I used to love Sublime Text. Been a paid user, even paid for addons (sftp). As
accessible as sublime is for newcomers, as restricted and antique it feels. I
can't describe it in words right now, it's a feeling of mine.

The release cycle stalled, I looked into Atom for a while, but being browser
based has advantages and disadvantages, and I finally discarded Atom because
of performance issues (yeah, even with the current release) and most of all:
battery usage. I need to work 8h+ straight without outlet on my MBP.

Then I discovered the final solution to my editor/IDE needs: Spacemacs[1]. The
unparalleled extensible IDE of Emacs combined with the ergonomic and fast
editing style of vim, plus layers of goodies ontop, pleasantly looking. It
totally changed the way I work, having only a fullscreen spacemacs open the
whole day, except for occasional looking into my browser window. And then I
discovered org-mode, and oh my god, this goodie seems to be the final solution
for everything remotely organizing/planning related.

Sorry for the mostly unrelated comment here, but I want to spread the word
about spacemacs! I came from being a heavy sublime user with occasional vim
editing needs to this lovely pieve of an editor/IDE.

[1] [http://spacemacs.org/](http://spacemacs.org/)

------
gradschool
Package 'spacemacs-theme-' is unavailable during initialization, apparently
closed last month [1] but still very much an issue on an up-to-date Debian box
for both the master and the develop branches

[1]
[https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs/issues/4097](https://github.com/syl20bnr/spacemacs/issues/4097)

